# Where to stay for tunnel



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Anybody got any good places to stay overnight for the tunnel

Christine & Dougie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

what time are you crossing? 

You can't stop at the terminal at Folkestone overnight; it may be possible to get there early & get on an earlier train then stop at Cite Europe or Calais. You could do CCC's folkestne site, pleasant place to stop, but make sure you can get out - gates open 7am I think?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Lots of good ideas. Which side of the Channel?

Dave


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We stay at Military Road in Hythe, local tourist office said it was fine and there are always a few motorhome there. Some nice pubs and eateries just a short walk away into town.


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

I haven't stayed on this site but it was recommended on here and I put it in my favourites. www.thedruminn.com


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

We stay at marine parade in dover. Caravan spaces on the roadside. Quite quiet. 10 mins wak to Dover centre. Pubs and eateries and shops nearby and near beach which is good if you have a dog and.....the best seasfood stall in the country

Phill


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"
We stay at marine parade in dover"

Am I allowed to be pedantic? :wink:

Marine Parade isn't allowed

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-129594-0.html

Try Waterloo Crescent-further on


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

chrisdougie said:


> Anybody got any good places to stay overnight for the tunnel
> 
> Christine & Dougie


We have stayed at the Canterbury Park & Ride (GPS Co-ordinates: 51.262412 / 1.102581) which has water, grey & black water facilities for £2.50 plus ticket on Bus to town. Cannot remember how long it took to tunnel but was abuot 30 mins I think.

Barry


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

We stay at the Canterbury Park & Ride, New Dover Road, takes about 20 mins to the tunnel.Also a pub next to it, or catch the bus into town plenty of pubs there.
Rick


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

For the sake of 35 min crossing have you considered stopping over in France.

Roy


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

oly said:


> I haven't stayed on this site but it was recommended on here and I put it in my favourites. www.thedruminn.com


We've stayed there-owners very friendly & helpful. Layout was a bit chaotic due to a bevy of bikers staying, but managed to get hook-up & enjoyed good food, drink & a chat in the pub.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

This side Canterbury PR (£2:50 30 minutes to tunnel). Other side If going south Wissant aire (free 20 mins from tunnel). If going north Gravelines aire (€6? 30 mins from tunnel)

Dick


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

For the Tunnel the Caravan Club site at Hythe is excellent as it is only 10 -15 minutes away.

Bob


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Tunnel*

Have to agree with "Oly" the Drum Inn, might not be the best site in the world but very welcoming,hook up if you need it, a Pub for a couple of sherberts and a meal.

Literally 5 Minutes from the Tunnel.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There is an area off the Motorway (M20?) thats well signposted as "Early Arrivals" or something similar. It costs a fiver a night, pay by mobile phone. NO facilities but its cheap and close to hand.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

There is a night stopover at the flying horse pub which is in boughton lees wye road, there is no charge.
Google cordinates, N51°11'20,97" E 0°53'34,03"
I will be going there for the night in a couple of weeks.

Ron


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> There is an area off the Motorway (M20?) thats well signposted as "Early Arrivals" or something similar. It costs a fiver a night, pay by mobile phone. NO facilities but its cheap and close to hand.


Sorry but I think you will find its now actually £20 a night with no facilities as such for motorhomers.

As said before why not just get to France and stop there eg Cite de Europe or one of the many aires not far away.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

BrianJP said:


> As said before why not just get to France and stop there eg Cite de Europe or one of the many aires not far away.


And said again Brian. :wink:

Makes sense to us - you are already on holiday in France when you wake up, and if you want to make an early start you have the whole day ahead.

Plenty of suggestions. 

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I would like a £ for every time this question is asked :lol: 
Easy answer Late outward crossing 22:00 to 24:00 stay at Cite Europe
Return crossing 8:00 to 10:00 crossing and stay previous night at Cite europe.
It is safe, police patrolled and well lit. Parking for Camping cars on Boulevard du Kent.

If you do not know what Cite europe is it is a shopping mall with a good selection of shops and eateries less than 20 minutes from eurotunnel

Dave p


----------

